# Best sub $100 fogger for yard haunt?



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I want to get a bigger fogger to cover my front yard this year. I have a 600W Lite F/X, and a Lite F/X "continuous" 1200W, which is really two 600W squeezed into one case that take turns fogging. The 1200W is going onto the tomb this year, and the 600W will be used for "spot" fog- probably set up for the coffin banger. 

I was looking at the Chauvet 1050 (5000 cfm), but it doesn't come with a timer, and I can't tell if it is continuous or not (so assuming "not.) I'll probably be mating the new fogger with trash can chiller with an irrigation pipe attached to the output to direct the fog where it will spill across the yard.

I can't afford to go over $100 total for fogger/timer. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I'll let you know on Tuesday what I might have for you....
I might have a 1000 watt unit at a very reasonable price this year...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

If you're really looking for continuous fog, then why not use the FX 1200 in the front yard, and get another one for the tomb. Even the "true" 1000 Watt machines aren't really continuous, they have some cycle time to them as well. The hybrid 1200 watt machines come as close to continuous fog as anything I've ever seen. Just get another one of those if need be. The general consensus on most forums seems to be to purchase the lower end disposable foggers, they seem to have the same life expectancy as the more expensive ones.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, you could move to Seattle. Krough never ever has to buy a fogger where he lives. They have a natural one up there.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

The 1200W Lite F/X continuous one is too wimpy for the yard. I guess it doesn't _have_ to be continuous for the yard. In fact, having it "billow" and creep along the yard would probably be better.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I'm in the market for new foggers too. I have had nothing but bad luck with the Lite F/X foggers and am seriously considering using Chauvets from now on. What have you (Torgen) or anyone else found about these and, for the money, are they worth it?

Also - staying with the idea of sub-$100 range (could afford two if they are < $50 each). what is the general consensus?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Just had two Chauvets arrive this week and will test them this weekend.
I'm excited.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

bump! if we can maybe get a group buy one something nice..... maybe find some really big wattage ground foggers or others that would be great


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Jeff - got any deals on foggers? I'm in need of 1 or 2 myself.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Flyinpolak and Sharpobject, there's a request section for group buys in the group buy section, you're most likely to get Jeff's attention there.
Of course my suggestion for the best fogger is to be running around right now picking the 400 watt models up for $10 a piece or less on clearance.


----------

